# First LGD puppies!!!



## gruberguy (May 14, 2013)

Our 1 1/2 year old female Great Pyrenees had her first litter Sunday (Mothers Day). This was her 3rd heat, but for some reason never took the first 2. She has 10, yes 10 healthy fullblood pyrenees puppies. 7 females and 3 males! I thought that was an EXTREMELLY high number for first litter?? Plus 70% females was AWESOME too, as I have a good waiting list for them!!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2013)

yay!!    

:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun

10 for 10 pups!

WHERE ARE THE PICTURES??????????????????


----------



## gruberguy (May 14, 2013)

This is only pic I had on my phone.... I think at this time she had only had 7.... Sorry, had to read how to post pics... Pretty easy though!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2013)

What a good mommy, she looks surprisingly good. Most bitches really lose their coat and look awful in whelp!

I sure hope you assess your pups for their new homes! 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gruberguy (May 14, 2013)

I'll put up a new pic tomorrow... She did real well we thought, especially for a first timer. She never left the puppies until the next day when she finally got up and out of pen.


----------



## woodsie (May 14, 2013)

super cute! Congrats on 10 healthy babies and a good mother - that's quite a Mother's Day gift!


----------



## terrilhb (May 14, 2013)

Oh My Gosh they are so adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!!  We need more pics...adorable little pups and good momma


----------



## stitchcounting (May 14, 2013)

I wanna go and sleep with them....


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 15, 2013)

Congrats!  Love the coloring!


----------

